# Glued up some left-over



## Ray-CA (May 28, 2021)

Had a wee bit of left-overs (actually, quite a bit) and but these together.  Will turn them over the weekend and see what I get.


----------



## gbpens (May 28, 2021)

Great start! Try adding some diagonal pieces for a more complex pattern. Don't forget to post the results.


----------



## Wmcullen (May 28, 2021)

Diamonds in the rough... looks like you're about to have some fun!


----------



## KenB259 (May 28, 2021)

looking forward to your results.


----------



## Ray-CA (May 28, 2021)

I found this on a pen turners FB page and used it for inspiration.  Also cut up some of my olive into rough blanks.


----------



## Ray-CA (Jun 3, 2021)

Lost the Purple Heart on one end of one blank.  Turned the other end off and put padauk on.  Came out pretty well.  Learned a few things for next time.


----------

